# Xdm 40



## DiscoDuck (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got a XDM 40 cal. I would like to lighten the trigger up. Is this possible, and are there any gunsmiths around the Dublin area capable of doing it? Will trigger work void my warranty?


----------



## jklee1501 (Mar 31, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Called Thornton, CO Gander Mountain. talked with the gunsmith. Asked if he had experience with the Springfield XD. He stated that he did not have much but had performed some basic functions. I indicated my disappointment and that I had hoped to have a trigger job done when I have him do a sight install. At that point he said that he had just recieved an advisement from Springfield that all XD trigger jobs must be shipped to Springfield Armory for completion and that gander mountain corporate had made this a matter of policy.

Called springfield armory, talked to customer service. John. John advised me that this policy was correct, that any custom work done to the action would void the warranty on the associated parts and that to stay under warranty the work had to be done by the Custom Shop. I queried about pricing and turnaround time and at that point was transferred to the custom shop.

The Custom shop advised that there are three different levels of trigger jobs availible. Combat carry reduces the pull to about 4-4.5 lbs for $95, the second level also adds an overtravel adjustment screw for $135, and the third level prepares the handgun for comptetition shooting, reducing the trigger pull to 3-3.5 lbs for $175.

Usually these jobs take 2-4 weeks however currently the shop is closed for inventory this week so turnaround is likely to be 3-4 weeks on any trigger job work done right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2009)

Good info., but Disco has been banned.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 1, 2009)

FYI, for those looking. Actually SA's prices aren't bad. A DYI spring kit runs $80+ S&H, then you have to figure out if you're doing it right.

It's just .... How can you possibly be seperated from your XD for almost a month!!!


----------



## thelaw (Apr 5, 2009)

Have more than one!


----------



## frankwright (Apr 5, 2009)

I know several fellow IDPA shooters who sent their XDs to this guy and they say he does miracles.

http://www.springerprecision.com/


----------



## GusGus (Apr 7, 2009)

It is possible. Springer and Powder River make kits. I would join XDtalk.com I joined when i got my XD and the guys on that forum can tell you anything you need to know about the XD.


----------



## LoneOak (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know where they came up with that stuff above about nobody but Springfield doing trigger work on the XD, Its bunk.

  I've put 5 Powder River Precision trigger kits in XDs now and all of them have turned out excellent.  There's all kinds of videos on youtube and pictorial tutorials on XDTalk about working on and installing new parts in the XDs.  The good thing about the Powder River Parts is that you can always put the original parts back in and the gun will be back to stock as no permanent modifications are needed.


----------

